# ScanDisk funktioniert nicht!



## Framehunter (19. Januar 2004)

Ich will meine Festplatte endlich mal wieder mit ScanDisk checken. Unter Windows 98 SE kommt aber immer ne Meldung, das ich zu wenig Ram besitze ( DEFRAG009 ). Ich habe aber 1GB. Gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit, das Problem zu beheben, ohne irgendwo herumzuschrauben oder den PC neu aufzusetzen?


----------



## Erpel (19. Januar 2004)

1GB Ram ist unter Windows 98 sowiso Verschwendung, da es bei mehr als 256 ode r128, weiß nicht mehr so genau eh mit der Verwaltung überfordert ist.
Vielleicht solltest du dir doch überlegen auf ein etwas moderneres OS umzusteigen.
Ansonsten gibt es vielleicht noch andere "Festplattendiagnosesoftware" als Scandisc.


----------



## LinuxMatze (19. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

http://www.pctip.ch/helpdesk/kummerkasten/archiv/win9x/24538.asp

dort steht ein kurzer Beitrag dazu.
Vielleicht hilft Dir das weiter.


----------



## Jedrzej (20. Januar 2004)

Das ist ein typisches Win98 Problem,denn sobald man mehr als 512MB RAM beitzt behauptet WIN98 es sei zu wenig....das OS ist halt zu alt. Die Problemlösung gibts hier : http://www.windows-tweaks.info/html/512mb.html aber ich würd dir empfehlen ien moderneres OS zu benutzen,WIN2k oder XP Ich hab auch 1GB RAM und es geht alles ohne Probleme.
mfg


----------

